# 8 Ball Low Rider Collection - What's it worth?



## PastyWhiteGuy (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought this bike because it is really cool. However, I'd had a hard time finding information about it; so I figured I'd go to you guys as experts. 

What is it worth?


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a stock bike so on here probably 100 to 150


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

WHERE U LOCATED? LOOKS LIKE A 16 IN BIKE...


----------



## PastyWhiteGuy (Apr 7, 2012)

mr.casper said:


> WHERE U LOCATED? LOOKS LIKE A 16 IN BIKE...


I'm in MA near Boston.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

OK COOL UR HERE IN DA EAST COAST...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: I was thinking like $135 or so


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

they dont really worth any thing


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

being used like $100-$150


----------

